# Programming QSI



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a digitrax 8amp control for my layout and was looking into purchasing PR3 so I can interface with my computer using JRMI software on my mac. 
My question is can I manipulate QSI decoders in my Locomotives this way?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome back Jason! Have not seen you posting in a while. 

Not super familiar with PR3 having any shortcomings, but QSI works with JMRI fine, although there's a number of new features that may not have been added yet (Titan) 

The new CVmanager from QSI is very complete and up to date on all Titan new features. 

Unfortunately the CVmanager needs the QSI "dongle"... 

Does that answer your question(s)? 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK - greek here.... 

What is a ''dongle'', ya!?? 

need inter..pret. R...! 

Dirk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Typical tech speak... normally a small device that connects to a serial or usb port on one end, and to the target electronics on the other, may or may not be self powered. 

Typical "programmer", like Zimo, QSI, Phoenix use. 

Was made popular in early computer programs, it was like a "serial number" or "key" to authorize a program, to stop software piracy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_protection_dongle 

http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/D/dongle.html 

(notice how the second one says the application for a security key is now obsolete? It's not completely true, still used) 

Most tech people use it as a generic term for any little "lump" plugged in for various uses. 

The transformer that is a box that plugs into the wall is called a "wall wart" type of power supply... 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's been a lot of back-and-forth on the QSI Yahoo group about JMRI's apparent "shortcomings" relative to programming the new Titan. I don't use JMRI, so my eyes kinda glaze over at much of it, but know that it's out there. The general theme seems to be folks having a good degree of success with it, but there being some devils in some of the details. (And some of it could be decoder-specific issues as well.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is what I am talking about, it may be what you call a dongle. From what I do understand is it allows me to transfer from my computer to program track to the decoder via the rails.









*PR3 Features*
[*]

Multifunction USB 2.0 PC connectivity for your railroad (Yay!)
[*]

Digitrax “SoundLoader” compatible. Programs Digitrax sound projects to SFX decoders
[*]

Programs CV’s for most DCC decoders
[*]

LocoNet MS100 mode with Fully Buffered Input and Output data
[*]

Runs on  by I Want This" style="color: #3fb1dc; text-decoration: underline; ">Windows XP, Vista and 2000.
[*]

Runs on Mac OS 10.4/10.5 with JMRI.
[*]

No external power needed for MS100 mode.
[*]

Automatic configuration. No jumpers or switches required. Configurations can be set by software or manually.
[*]

Selectable LocoNet termination. For standalone operation without needing a Command Station.
[*]

LED state indicator lights.
[*]

Small, convenient package
[*]

Firmware updates available from Digitrax Web site.
[*]

Meets FCC Class B requirements.

[/list]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I used that with no problems at all on the old QSI decoders, with JMRI. It worked very well although you could not really run an engine for very long with it. I accidentally destroyed mine by putting DC into it, and replaced it with a Sprog, which does not work as well. 

I have less experience using it with the new titans, although it did work for me in initial trials before I blew it up


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So Navy Tech, just to reiterate, the PR3 worked perfectly well for me with the old QSI decoders, and when I used it briefly with JMRI and the Titan, it seemed to work as well. The issue is as likely to be JMRI as the PR3. The people who write JMRI have posted their frustration with QSI's documentation as well.* Lee Wheelbarger of QSI insisted on the QSI yahoo forum that JMRI could not access all the Titan's features. It's not clear to me how true that is. Lee says a lot of stuff that's kind of extreme. 

I've got 6 titan decoders running right now, and they have a lot of excellent features but a number which are still in development or dependent on future software upgrades.

*From the Yahoo QSI list 

2) I have written definitions with the assistance of the manufacturer andwithout. Getting specific aid from the manufacturer makes a HUGE difference inthe quality of the definition.3) The quality of the definition in DP is entirely dependent on the quality ofdocumentation provided by the manufacturer. If it is poorly documented, DPauthors have to either guess or experiment with the decoder in their "lab." Some authors have more patience with this step than others.4) Nobody makes a DIME writing definitions for Decoder Pro.5) At least one small manufacturer thought enough of the value of Decoder Prothat he created a decoder definition that was released concurrently with hisproduct.6) QSI makes one of the most technically complex decoders on the market (ESU hasa similar level of complexity). I don't have a Titan, as I was waiting for itto stabilize until Loco Lee turned me off even harder than he has before, butthere is no way I could have achieved the configuration I wanted on my Version 7chips without DP. QSI's documentation makes my head spin."


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Truth is I only have two decoders and they are the Quantum QSI sound decoders. I want to buy more but no one in my area sells them so I am forced to purchase online. I am happy with how they perform and would simply just want to replace the sound files as I switch them in the engines. 

There is so many choices that I really am shooting in the dark. All I want is a simple sound and DCC decoder to put in the Locos. 

I admit I have learned a lot and still learning and have a far more complex setup than I originally wanted.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The PR3 will work just fine but maybe it would be worth it to just get the qsi programmer. Then you can change the sounds from one file to anther.

I like JMRI and decoder pro--I find them much better designed and easier than qsi's cv manager. Also it runs native on Mac osx, whIle I need to reboot in windows to use the qsi programmer. But the qsi programmer will do everything the pr3 does and more


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the answer to the original question is yes. 

The first generation QSI is supported very well in JMRI 

It's worth mentioning again that you cannot use (JMRI and the Digitrax unit) to change sound files... the download of sound files is not standard between decoders like setting CVs is. 

I have and use JMRI.. there's lots of benefits... and the price is right! 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I would prefer to use the QSI programer because it is the sound files that I want to change on them, but I have an issue. 

First is the cost: $110 for the program 
$200 for a computer with windows on it to run the program 
Second is if I dual boot by Mac so it can run the QSI program I would still have to purchase a copy of windows 

It would be ideal if someone in my area already had this system and have it done by them. (still looking)


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear you. I. had to get windows installed on my mac for work. The only downside of the pr3, for me, was that it could not run large locos on the test track rollers, and so I couldn't use it to sync the chuffs. But that was easy enough to do on the mainline.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you get stuck, you could mail them to someone to program them for you, $5 each way by USPS flat rate... 

I know a guy in California who would help you out. 

;-)


----------

